# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Denuncian que INRENA dio permisos de extracción forestal donde no había bosques en región San Martín

## gpacheco

*Ex administrador técnico del INRENA se encuentra prófugo*   *Tarapoto - San Martín (17 febrero 2009).-* El gerente de Recursos Naturales del Gobierno Regional de San Martín, Ulderico Fasanando, denunció que muchas de las concesiones que entregó el Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (INRENA) en la región corresponden a tierras cuyas características distan mucho de ser bosques y servían para justificar la extracción ilegal de madera.      
Fasanando declaró al diario regional Voces que verificó que la concesión entregada al empresario maderero Jhony Silva le fue otorgada por el INRENA en tierras de aptitud ganadera y por lo tanto no podían ser extraídas del lugar 250 mil pies tablares de madera, como se decía que se iba a hacer.  
El funcionario del Gobierno Regional agregó que hay muchos otros permisos de extracción forestal que se han implementado de esa manera “que son totalmente irregulares”.   
Aclaró que en el caso del permiso para Jhony Silva, hay un acta que firman funcionarios del ex INRENA que se ocuparon del proceso de transferencia al Gobierno Regional en donde se señala que no existe producto maderable en la zona. Sin embargo, denunció que Héctor Cahuas, ex administrador técnico del INRENA, firmó el permiso contraviniendo los informes que el Gobierno Regional había sustentado.  
Cahuas se encuentra actualmente prófugo de la justicia, en tanto el funcionario Fasanando indicó que para evitar estas situaciones, se revisará cada una de las concesiones forestales y los permisos de extracción para observar in situ si es que estarían cumpliendo con las normas respectivas.  *Fuente: www.inforegion.com.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Región San Martín proyecta duplicar productividad agraria Denuncian que INRENA dio permisos de extracción forestal donde no había bosques en región San Martín Ley Forestal evitará que cambien los bosques por tierras de uso para biocombustibles Ley Forestal evitará que cambien los bosques por tierras de uso para biocombustibles Ley Forestal no favorecerá desarrollo amazónico ni sostenibilidad de los bosques

----------


## gpacheco

*Carpinteros de la región denuncian negligencia de funcionarios regionales*   *Moyobamba - San Martín (17 febrero 2009).-* El dirigente del gremio de carpinteros en la región San Martín, Humberto Tello, denunció que los funcionarios del Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales, INRENA, de la región están dejando malograr un lote de madera incautada que había sido talada ilegalmente y que se encuentra depositada en el patio de la Agencia Agraria de Moyabamba.   
En declaraciones al diario regional Voces, Tello se mostró indignado por la forma en la que se atenta contra los intereses de la región y se maltrata a los carpinteros, quienes tienen serios problemas para abastecerse de madera.  
“Sin embargo, nuestras autoridades a través del INRENA permiten que este recurso para los carpinteros se pudra y no sirva a nadie", dijo. 
Como se sabe, el INRENA está en proceso de transferencia hacia los gobiernos regionales, razón por la cual el dirigente de los carpinteros pidió la inmediata intervención del presidente regional de San Martín a fin de evitar que las riquezas forestales de todos los sanmartinenses se pierdan por negligencia de funcionarios públicos que dejaron la madera expuesta al sol y lluvias diarias.  
Finalmente, Tello reclamó que la madera incautada a taladores ilegales debe servir para hacer el mobiliario escolar adecuado en las instituciones educativas de la región, y recalcó su pedido al Gobierno Regional para que gestiones la adecuada utilización de la madera decomisada.  *Fuente: www.inforegion.com.pe (17/02/09)*

----------

